# Help !!!! Fellow Celluclay Users>>>>



## buddy11251 (May 3, 2012)

Help !!!! Fellow Celluclay Users>>>> Does anyone know of a great place to purchase large amounts of Celluclay without breaking the bank in the process?? Ty Ty for any information or reviews... celeste


----------



## OmNomZombie (Jun 29, 2012)

Well, I don't know of this helps, and I may be stating the obvious, but if Joann's has it you can use their 40% off coupon plus Michael's 40% off coupon plus Hobby Lobby's 40% off coupon and get 3 5lb bangs cheaper than anywhere I've found on the net.  good luck!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Ditto what OmNomZombie said. I use the 40% coupon at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Has anyone tried sculptamold? 

It sounds awful similar to celluclay but is MUCH cheaper. I just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## VampyTink (Jun 3, 2011)

What I have started doing is making a basic paper mache mush. When dry it it basically the same thing. It is time consuming though if you need a lot, but a lot cheaper in the long run.

First I cut my newspaper up like confetti, Then I use a cheap($15) blender I bought at Walmart and mix the newspaper confetti and hot water on the liquify setting. once good and blended and squeeze out water and crumble up. When I'm squeezing out the water I use a wire screen strainer(few bucks @ Walmart) so all the silt doesn't end up in my pipes. Once crumbled I add elmers glue(gallon about $12 @ home improvement stores), and hot water as needed and mash it all together by hand. This will make a mess of your hands but I prefer not to use the rubber gloves because I can't tell if it is the right consistancy( or stickiness). You don't want it too sticky, but then you don't want it to wet or dry either. I wish I could give you good measurements, but it all depends on how much product you are making. 

I keep mine in a plastic container w/lid and it has lasted several weeks without drying out between uses. I have also mixed acrylic paints in smaller amounts to save paint time. The only real difference will be the base color once dry. the dye from the news paper will of course make the to mixture gray, unilke the white celluclay.


----------



## discozombie (Sep 12, 2011)

I have yet to try it but I found this recipe http://ultimatepapermache.com/paper-mache-recipes, otherwise I use Stalloween http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=209 mache clay recipe and have been very happy with it.


----------



## MsLemon (Jul 14, 2012)

I've bought it from Dick Blick, but it's still expensive.

I just make my own. Much cheaper and I don't have to run out anywhere. I use a few different mixes, some with joint compound and some without, depending on the project. 

I've used Jonni's (ultimate paper mâché) but found it dried too hard for some reason. I'm sure it was user error but I never tried it again. It did dry fast though, which is always a plus down here on the gulf. 

Personally, I'd start experimenting. Cellulose insulation, joint compound, homemade starch (cornstarch and water) and even homemade glue, or Elmer's glue all, and you can mix and match, make large or small batches.


----------

